# Question about plug-n-play PID controller-thing...



## SherryT (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking at THIS controller at Auber...

So all I would have to do is plug my hotplate into the controller, turn on the hotplate, set the parameters, and I'm good???

SERIOUSLY thinking of going ahead and getting that...I could use it for other applications as well, so not wasting my money...I think.


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 25, 2020)

The pid needs to read temperature from what you have plugged into it.  A hot plate would be tricky. If you were say,using the hot plate to heat a pot of water to a specific temp you would set the temperature probe to read the water temp and the pid would hold it at your preset temp. The pid needs temperature feed back to function.  What do you plan to use it for?

Corey


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

You are correct.  I have an analog mes 30, plug that into the back of the auber, plug the auber in and set the settings.  Then there is a temp probe for monitoring temps in smoker connected to auber as well.

Ryan


----------



## SherryT (Dec 25, 2020)

Currently, I'm using a 1200W Proctor Silex hot plate in my propane smoker so I can smoke sausages...it works, but after reading that you can program this one in steps (120>130>140 etc), I was hoping I could use it to control the hot plate.


----------



## SherryT (Dec 25, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> You are correct.  I have an analog mes 30, plug that into the back of the auber, plug the auber in and set the settings.  Then there is a temp probe for monitoring temps in smoker connected to auber as well.
> 
> Ryan


 Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

Once you get your settings down its awesome! Went from 20 or 25 degree temp swings to holding in within a couple of degrees.  That's one of the biggest reasons I bought mine was to be able to do sausage,  mainly snack sticks.

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Dec 25, 2020)

SherryT said:


> Looking at THIS controller at Auber...
> 
> So all I would have to do is plug my hotplate into the controller, turn on the hotplate, set the parameters, and I'm good???
> 
> SERIOUSLY thinking of going ahead and getting that...I could use it for other applications as well, so not wasting my money...I think.



That is a good one for you to get.  Would work even on an MES40 if you decided to get a used or discarded one and do the simple rewire to work with that PID... this is a good backup plan :)

To use this PID with your hot plate you would:

Put the Auber PID temp probe in your smoker so it can measure smoker temp to know when to cut power on/off to your hot plate according to the set temp you enter into the PID
Turn your hot plate on full blast and also turn to max temp setting so it doesnt cut off before the PID tell sit to cut off
Plug you Auber PID into the wall and then your Hot Plate into the Auber PID
Enter set temp into PID and now the PID will sense temperature in the smoker and cut power on/off to the hot plate to hit and hold at the set temp
This should make for super tight control for you AND as you say you can program the PID to walk up in temp for your sausage and bacon smokes :)

Some guys also get a waterproof probe and use this with crock pots (not sure if they rewire them) to do mini Sous Vide cooking via the crock pot :)

I hope this info helps and Merry Christmas to yourself with such a cool gift :)


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2020)

My Big Chief smoker has an element from a proctor silex unit.  The element plugs directly into the Auber.  The Silex is turned up to maximum temp,  allowing the Auber to control the temp.  Very easy smeasy.


----------



## wild west (Dec 26, 2020)

I have the same auber model that I use with a hotplate in my insulated food service cabinet. In the summer months I can run Temps up in around 320 to 340 so I stripped all the controls and such out of the hotplate so no meltable parts. Then I wired the two burners together and used high temp wire to exit the cabinet into a regular 3 prong apliance cord that plugs into the auber. I also use the auber on my mes 30.


----------

